# Концертный баян "Юпитер"



## Mr.Big (9 Мар 2019)

Продаётся многотембровый, готово-выборный, 4-х голосный, академический баян "Юпитер". Инструмент мастеровой, имеет уникальный ответ на минимальном пиано, отлично держит строй,глубокий бас; Диапазон "ми" большой - "соль" 4-й октавы. Поролон заменён на фильц, правая механика бесшумная, клавиатура с итальянскими пуговицами (отрегулированная с помощью граммометра - 100гр), инструмент настроен, механизм подбородников итальянский, вместо лайки стоит уплотнитель, состояние инструмента идеальное, в комплекте новые ремни и чехол. По всем интересующимся вопросам писать на mail.
[email protected]

Тел.: +375 25 936 06 11


----------



## zet10 (9 Мар 2019)

Заинтриговали! С виду хорош!!!!!!..... А аккорд чей?


----------



## ze_go (11 Мар 2019)

а что такое? - "механизм подбородников итальянский "
спасибо.


----------



## Mr.Big (11 Мар 2019)

Аккорд Тумашика. Механизм подбородников без пружин, клавиша подбородника не отскакивает, что позволяет видеть какой регистр включён. Рычаги подбородников жёстко сцеплены, не съёмные, держаться на заклёпках что обеспечивает хорошее включение регистра.


----------



## ze_go (11 Мар 2019)

Mr.Big написал(а):


> Механизм подбородников без пружин, клавиша подбородника не отскакивает, что позволяет видеть какой регистр включён. Рычаги подбородников жёстко сцеплены, не съёмные, держаться на заклёпках что обеспечивает хорошее включение регистра.


простите навязчивость, и что в этом "итальянского"?


----------



## Mr.Big (12 Мар 2019)

Система не московская и не тульская, всем известно что московская система иногда отходит, приходиться дожимать что бы было чистое звучание. Сейчас АККО и ZONTA используют такого рода механику, это не их разработки а заимствованные, итальянская - это не значит что-то сверхъестественное, просто и качественно.


----------



## zet10 (12 Мар 2019)

А сколько просите за этот баян?


----------



## vev (12 Мар 2019)

zet10 написал(а):


> А сколько просите за этот баян?


Юра, идите в ЛС с этим...


----------



## zet10 (12 Мар 2019)

Все понял...ок


----------



## andrey.p6 (13 Мар 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Юра, идите в ЛС с этим...


Простым смертным тоже интересно.


----------



## vev (13 Мар 2019)

andrey.p6 написал(а):


> Простым смертным тоже интересно.


Сорри... Правила... В ЛС и простые смертные могут глянуть


----------



## Mr.Big (13 Мар 2019)

Пишите mail


----------

